# Apple TV et Time Captsule



## sebastien13 (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai actuellement une time capsule sur lequel je stock quelques films (dessins animées pour les enfants principalement).

J'aimerais savoir si on peut lire directement la time capsule (ou un autre disque réseau NAS) directement, sans passer par un ordinateur (ordi éteint)?

J'ai lu que cela été peut être possible avec "air video", via le pilotage par un iphone/ipad. qu'en est il exactement?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Siciliano (15 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Tu ne peux pas lire de films directement d'un disque "réseau", sauf si ton ATV est jailbreakée (possible sauf sur l'ATV3).

Concernant AirVideo, c'est une application en deux parties :

- AirVideo Server qui s'installe sur ton Mac 
- AirVideo qui s'installe sur iPhone/iPad

Donc tu dois garder ton Mac allumé pour streamer ton film sur l'iPad qui va ensuite pouvoir streamer sur l'ATV.


----------



## thebustre (16 Mars 2013)

Apple m'a eu !

j'achète maintenant sur iTunes les dessins animés qui sont désormais lisibles en streaming sur l'Apple TV (comme la location de films)

Apple m'a eu !


----------



## claudde (20 Septembre 2013)

c'est nul. je comptais faire la meme chose : 
 films sur time capsule > apple tv > tv.
bref


----------



## Stenic (29 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous,
Avant de dire que c'est nul je crois qu'il faut connaître un peu.
Pour streamer un film contenue sur la Time capsule via l'iPad j'utilise l'application OPLAYER sur mon ipad.
Je met mon ipad en mode miroir avec AirPlay , je sélection mon Apple TV branché sur ma TV et le tour est jouer par contre il vaut mieux que ton Apple TV soit brancher en ethernet sinon ça saccade un peu.
Si vous avez des problèmes faite moi signe.
Cordialement


----------

